# First egg share but follicle count low



## Jobbles (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi

I'm new to this and just wondered if anyone has been in my situation, just in the middle of my first egg share at the lister and got told that judging by the amount of follicles they have seen on the scan after 12 days on injections I may not have enough eggs to share and of course I am devastated as I have found this really tough going (already done one round of ivf and got a BFN) could they be wrong could there be more eggs than they think I am praying that there are!!!  

Thanks xx


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Jobbles i didnt want to read n run but  i went thru something similar last year abit different as had many follicles but at ec only had 6 eggs.
I was devasted but ended up donating all n then had my own cycle a month later guess what this time i had 20 all to myself i ended up with 3 good blasts. So dont worry things could workout somehow fx for you more follicles grow  if this helps though both my pregnancies ended in mc with the blasts they were my  first ever BFP's so at least i know it is possible i am also with the Lister who r the only ones that have managed to get me pregnant so you r in good hands love i have faith in them.


----------



## Jobbles (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi Tito thank you so so much for responding I just feel a bit lost at the moment!! So sorry to hear that u ended up MC it must be awful to finally get ur BFP and then that happens but you seem so strong and your advice I have defo taken on board!! Such a scary journey but the possible positive outcome makes it all worthwhile!!  I guess you just don't know what is going to happen and can only take each day as it comes!!!  The fact I am also helping someone else achieve Their dream is keeping me strong!!! Are you doing the sharing again??


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Yes i am ES i will be having EC this Thursday am praying this our time. Things will be well for u too


----------



## Jobbles (Sep 14, 2013)

Same here on Thursday too so good luck to you


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

for us to get enough to share


----------

